# How early can a buckling breed his dam..?



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone...
I have two Nigerian Dwarf does that were First Fresheners this spring (it was our FF too  ). Both does raised their kids until they were weaned at 9 ½ weeks and went to new homes. Since then, I have been milking the does 2x/day.

One of my does (Agnes) 'looks' like she might be pregnant and, I just have a 'feeling' that she could be. (I hope I'm wrong!!) I have already contacted the DHI Lab in Columbus, OH and am waiting to receive the Sample Bottles from them. The does are not in the DHI Milk Test program but, for my own records, I am going to have their milk tested for Protein, Butterfat, Son. Cell and....PREGNANCY.

While I am anxiously awaiting the sample bottles and, ultimately, the Test Results...can anyone tell me if it's possible/likely for a buckling to successfully breed his dam at such a young age..? I have heard that we were 'safe' until the boys were about 12 weeks old and then they should be separated from the females. THEN...I get on the internet and see people saying that bucklings can start breeding at an extremely young age and that they should, ultimately, be separated and bottle-fed so there are no un-planned pregnancies.

Sure would like to know if anyone has had a doe bred by it's buckling prior to being weaned..?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian dwarfs can be fertile as young as about 8 weeks old.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Every young buck is different. It depends on when he can start extending his penis. I had one that did at 6 weeks. Very uncomfortable to be around.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> Nigerian dwarfs can be fertile as young as about 8 weeks old.


Uh-Oh...guess I'll just have to wait for the PREG test. :ahh:
It won't be the end of the world if she is pregnant but, definitely not something we would have deliberately planned.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I had a Boer/LaMancha buckling start extending at 5 weeks, I dont ween until 8, but he was separated right away, I never had an oops breeding, but dont feel safe when I can see it, especially if there is a doeling around


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Every young buck is different. It depends on when he can start extending his penis. I had one that did at 6 weeks. Very uncomfortable to be around.


YES! Her buckling was such a nice little man around people..just a little love-bug. However...he was getting so obnoxious that his dam and sister didn't get upset or cry for him when he was picked up. I think they breathed a sigh of relief, actually.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

spidy1 said:


> I had a Boer/LaMancha buckling start extending at 5 weeks, I dont ween until 8, but he was separated right away, I never had an oops breeding, but dont feel safe when I can see it, especially if there is a doeling around


Hi spidy1...
How did you handle him..? Did you start bottle-feeding him when you separated him or, did you let him nurse off of his dam and separate him when he was done..? I'm trying to figure out how to handle the next baby buckling situation. I like the babies to be dam-raised until they are 10 weeks.....


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

nurse of mom while I was there holding/brushing her, separate when done, twice a day, alow him first dibs in morning so he still got at least 1 good feeding, sis was out w/ mom all day so evening he didnt get much, Rambo (buckling) lived with dad when separated so he wasnt alone, Diesel (dad) is such a nice buck


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

^I now do this every year if there is a sister in the litter, start at 6 weeks if extending, this year I had 2 bucklings 1 doeling, the boys didnt start until about 8 weeks so by then they where old enough to let sis have mom 1 day, bros have her the next, and alternate days until sold or weened, I milk mom so I separate all kids at night to milk in morning, so on the girl's day (she couldnt drink that much) I got some of the milk, the boys got it all as there was 2 of them (mom was producing over a gallon a day)


----------

